# Kitchen Cabinets



## BrendaS (Mar 3, 2004)

We've just installed solid oak cabinets in our kitchen and some of the doors have scratches on them. What are the proper steps to repair the scratches they have a glossy polyurethene (Minwax) finish. Also should the doors be revarnished as they wear through the years, and what would be the basic care and cleaning of them. I want to keep them in good condition. They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

People are still buying oak cabinets? All I run into are people wanting them torn out.

Anyways it depends on the depth of the scratches. You might get by with just another coat of poly if they aren't too deep after rubbing the scratches with some #0000 steel wool with paste wax or oil/varnish mixture. If they are down into the wood then you are going to need to sand and start over. Depending on how many doors, I might look at just ordering new doors to replace them right from the factory.

Were these factory finished or did you finish them after delivery? If factory finished I would definitly consider replacing the doors, since most factory finished doors are sprayed in layers and the finish usually has a color tint that you will never duplicate.


----------



## PPro (Jan 26, 2005)

Who scratched them? I know in the houses we do the delivery company (which is usually the cabinet company) offers a warranty against defects. If they were scratched out of the box, call the company and make them replace it. Although, they could turn it around on you by saying that since you installed them, you accepted them as is. Its always worth a shot though...

If they were scratched during installation and you plan to eat the cost of fixing them, most scratches can be taken out with a wax filler, new poly, etc. You could always just remove all the doors and refinish them all at the same time to maintain the same color throughout all the doors (if you have some time on your hands).


----------

